# Perforated metal for the panels



## abhi (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.iperf.org/IPRF_ACAPPS.pdf.

This article discusses effects of perforated metal along with fiberglass (different thicknesses). Has anybody used perforated metal in their DIY panels?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool PDF, I have not used metal, but It would look great I bet!

Many just use Guilford of Maine fabric, but the metal opens up some new possiblities - as it doesn't need to be pulled tight - in theory, you could make an entire panel with nothing but metal (bent to form tops sides and bottoms and the material inside.


----------



## abhi (Jun 5, 2006)

basementjack,
Apart from asthetics, you may have noticed, it also slightly improves the absorption in upper-bass region. However, I am not sure about the availability and price for perforated metals though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like something in a perforated metal would be great! A whole lot better than cardboard for sure. Maybe a metal housing of some sort could be made into something that is a little more aesthetically pleasing too. Something with a little flare and class to make the little woman happy. Does such a beast exist? The perforate metal or steel bass trap I mean. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

abhi said:


> http://www.iperf.org/IPRF_ACAPPS.pdf.
> 
> This article discusses effects of perforated metal along with fiberglass (different thicknesses). Has anybody used perforated metal in their DIY panels?


Not for a DIY, but some companies have based their entire product line on it. www.acousticsystems.com


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 12, 2010)

Would wire mesh be a better alternative to the perf metal in this instance? May be a little bit cheaper and act in the same fashion? just a thought to some cost cutting alternatives...

*Belleville Wire Cloth. Cedar Grove, New Jersey*

Can probably find the mesh alternative on that site or something related.

Good Luck guys,


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

abhi said:


> basementjack,
> I am not sure about the availability and price for perforated metals though.


If you check it out a Home Depot or similar store it's very expensive. Same goes for McMaster Carr. It's typically more than $50 for a 3x3 sheet. You could punch or drill one yourself but would be very laborious and still pricey for the metal if bought new.


----------



## Speedskater (Dec 23, 2007)

Several years ago, we were in a sales room that was built on the factory floor. They used a commercial pre-fab acoustic wall construction, that was perforated sheet-metal panels with acoustic fiberglass backing. That room had a very nice acoustic feel.


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 14, 2010)

If you need any perforated metal you can try here:

perforated sheet


----------

